# Are you funny/witty?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am not but I am envious of those who are. If you are then tell us how you do it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

same here. i'm not but i want to be. i love to laugh but i can't be funny.. i don't think i've ever made people laugh.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to become a part-time stand-up comedian, of course thanks to SA...that will probably not happen.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

at times. depends what kind of people im around, and how i feel.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my friends say im funny. I think my jokes just come from watching a lot of sitcoms and comedy.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

The more knowledgable (sp?) you are with one or even different subjects, interests, hobbies, passions the more likely you can make interesting links and associations therefore conjure quick witty and funny jokes. If not then things might sound obnoxiously funny. A ha ha.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Gerard said:


> The more knowledgable (sp?) you are with one or even different subjects, interests, hobbies, passions the more likely you can make interesting links and associations therefore conjure quick witty and funny jokes. If not then things might sound obnoxiously funny. A ha ha.


Actually that's a very good point. I have read that if you want to be successful socially you should know a little about everything.

Unfortunately, for me, I am stubborn and I have very narrow interests.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

ag said:


> Actually that's a very good point. I have read that if you want to be successful socially you should know a little about everything.


That's good news for me, I'm full of (mostly) useless knowledge :banana

I'd say I have a good sense of humor when I'm calm and in a good mood, which is to say never.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

ancient master said:


> at times. depends what kind of people im around, and how i feel.


 :ditto I won't say that I'm never witty or funny but I'm more likely to be that way around people that I'm comfortable around.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not funny or witty at all and I'm envious of those that are.

My brain just doesn't work like that, to make those kind of relevant quick-links.

It's too bad because everything I know is useless knowledge.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I like to think I'm kinda funny


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

mserychic said:


> I like to think I'm kinda funny


Well, every time I think of 'frilly hell', I can't help laughing :um :spit


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No, I've always wished that I was too.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I can be funny at times. I am down right off the wall with people I feel comfortable around.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I use humor as a defense mechanism. If I'm in a situation where I can't or shouldn't be funny, then my anxiety really increases...

Whether I'm funny or not, I can't say. It's up to the people who are forced to listen to me. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think so.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I am funny, I make myself laugh. But the real question is....do others think I am funny? Sometimes, I suppose. :stu :stu :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Depends on who I'm talking to.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I like to think that I am. How do I do it? I don't know. I think you either have a sense of humor or you don't.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

no


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been told I'm a funny guy, but I'd guess the content of urine that I've forced people to pass has probably only amounted to a pint as opposed to a gallon or more.

I was told by my former roommate that I could be on SNL. Of course, I think that's a ridiculous overstatement, but it's flattering nonetheless.

I think funny people tend to be adept at recognizing subtle norms in society. Then, picking these apart illustrates absurdity, which people then find funny. Also, a lot of stand-up acts do well by starting off with telling a fairly predictable story, but then coming out of nowhere with something unexpected that ends up being hilarious due to the combination of absurdity and unexpectedness.

I don't know. I'd say just try to observe as much as you can about the world and especially the behaviors and stories that people take for granted and don't question or think about. Those areas are ripe for comedy.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

at times


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Kelly said:


> I use humor as a defense mechanism. If I'm in a situation where I can't or shouldn't be funny, then my anxiety really increases...
> 
> Whether I'm funny or not, I can't say. It's up to the people who are forced to listen to me.
> 
> ...


Same here, over time I've learned to use humor as a defense.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I'm pretty good at making witty comments, but I can't tell a joke so it's just one-liners.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....at times.
I would like to think that I am funny - innocent sense of humor - but I don't always get that reaction :stu.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just having Colbert as your avatar can't hurt, daaaaave.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm horrible at telling jokes, but I'm good at making funny/sarcastic observations or one-liners.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

I am witty when I want to be. I think it would show more often if I didn't have AS. I definitely try to be more humorous than usual if in an awkward/sucky situation.


Jnmcda0 said:


> I'm horrible at telling jokes, but I'm good at making funny/sarcastic observations or one-liners.


Haha I am very good at scathing one liners


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

Apparently.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I only _think_ I'm witty.

Hee hee. Haw haw.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Would be great to be as witty as some people.Humor is great at making people like you, and thus making your life easier.It is also a good weapon, a well placed funny or sarcastic comment can really punch the air out of your opponents...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

While I think I can be witty, I usually don't say what comes to mind.

For instance, today at work we had this get-together that happens about once a month. At numerous moments, I noticed little witty remarks in my head, but I either didn't voice them or just kind of muttered them. While people near me did laugh when they heard what I'd say, I still have a worry that people will think I'm an idiot or something for speaking up.

My friends, who I'm comfortable around, seem to find me to be funny though. I think it's mostly a matter of comfort. The more comfortable I am, the more "unleashed" I can be. 

Overall though, it's often hard to relate to a lot of people. Everyone just talked about reality TV shows for about 20 minutes!! They probably mentioned nearly two dozen shows, and I hadn't even heard of 95%+ of them. I can't exactly contribute to that conversation when I don't even have cable TV (nor do I want cable TV).


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

glas said:


> No I'm not funny or witty at all. Especially when I try.
> I can only laugh at myself.
> 
> I LOVE funny people though. Love em! (Drella comes to mind..)


hehe i love drella too but she has no idea. ops


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Not really. I guess i can be funny, but it's a rare occurrence. Witty isn't really all that great anyway.. it's ok in small doses, but if someones constantly being 'witty' i just wish someone would punch them in the face. It's extremely irritating.. how about some proper conversation with some actual substance? I met one guy in University whose ever other comment would be some 'witty' one liner. Everyone else loved him, i just wanted him to go far, far away and never return.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I've been told I'm witty by several people.


----------



## blueangels (Mar 1, 2012)

i'm only funny with my friends.
and when i'm drunk, i'm funnier.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Why yes... yes I am!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sometimes. It depends on who I'm talking to and how relaxed I am.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My friends think I'm really funny, lol.
It makes me feel good about myself.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

For the most part yes, unless I'm feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can be at times when I'm not feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, look at all those old posters on the first page. Oh the nostalgia.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Maybe once in a blue moon :stu


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I think I'm pretty funny most of the time. My family and friends seem to think so anyway. Though maybe they are just humoring me. How could I know? I crack myself up sometimes too, but maybe I'm just easily amused.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope. I'm about as far from funny/witty as any human being can possibly get :no. As a result, I feel boring in comparison to most people (and I'm sure a lot of people legitimately think I'm boring).


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, but I can be serious if I try hard enough.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes. Too many times people don't get my humor or they're offended by it though.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a different sense of humor. A lot if people don't get it. But the ones who do have said im the funniest person they kno. As for what i personally think, the answer is not really. I think i have a a few jokes but not enough for someone to say im a funny guy.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Idk if I'm funny. I don't really crack jokes, but rather make observations about what's going on around me and try to use humor, but only around people I'm close to. My mother and 2 friends seem to think I'm funny. I can be quirky or weird and sometimes sarcastic as well.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I seem to make people I get on with best smile or laugh at times. 

I couldn't tell you how wit and humour works. Its like a reflex. Someone says something then your mind goes into hyperdrive searching for the suitable humorous response. 

I find a lot of it has to do with knowledge. If you find your interests in life are few and far between then you wouldn't be able to make jokes of things that don't come under that category.

Think for me personally its a result of comedy influences as well.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Sometimes. Occasionally something will come to mind, and I'll say it, and people will tell me that I'm witty and funny. I wish that happened all the time.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Nope. In real life I'm quite serious and not very quick witted.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

All I know is, I entertain myself. What other people think of me, I don't know.

I can be very funny in writing, but in person I suck. All my jokes get ignored or get looks of confusion.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm funny to my husband and best friend. 

Not really to anyone else though.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hell yea, its kinda my thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can be funny but I have no skills in wit


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, but in some cases I feel I overdo it sometimes. Especially on the rare opportunities that I'm around people or hanging out with them. I think it's because I've been alone most of my life (and too quiet when I wasn't), that when I actually have people to be around with, I can finally display to them what I've been keeping in all along. I realize that this doesn't always go so well though, and that I feel as if I need to make an effort to "behave", otherwise I fear I'll get dropped faster than 3rd period French.



Insecure said:


> Too many times people don't get my humor or they're offended by it though.


The same applies to me as well.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Most people would never assume I'm funny, but I am. The very few people that get to know the real me always tell me I'm very funny, and I'm able to crack them up a lot and goof around. Trouble is I can't let go and allow myself to just be myself.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes my witty, sarcastic humor is one of my greatest traits.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been told yes, but idk. :stu


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I once was.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I once was.


Believe me,you still are-it oozes all over us here.:yes


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

There's not a funny bone in my body... just a couple humerus ones. :/ I'm sure some people have hilarious bones. ;;P


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I like to think so, but I know I'm not that funny.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes.


(This has not been an example.)


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Most ppl don't get my jokes.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't have a sense of humor


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

No. I wish I was.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I am like the antonym of "funny".


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to get called funny a lot as a kid but after drastic life changes and the depression I have simply been known as the sort of smart guy??? I honestly don't even know. What I do know is this!...Some people say I'm funny because I try to be funny and I'm not funny! So I don't know what the f*** that means but I'm assuming I'm just unreasonably corny.

I do have my brilliant comedic moments though =D

I'd like to share some of my legendary material. *ahem*

-Guy tries really hard to kill me on Gears of War 2
- I say, "Oh my god, this dude is sweating more than Goku when he tries to go Super Saiyan!"
- *Crickets*
-Friends in "party chat" break out laughing while claiming the joke was ridiculously terrible.

^ to this day I don't see why no one finds that funny. I honestly still think it's brilliant. I mean come on, if Goku was real you have to admit that man would be sweating bullets while powering up in a fight. I mean the guy was trying real hard to kill me thus he must have been sweating =D Comedic gold.



GenoWhirl said:


> Yes my witty, sarcastic humor is one of my greatest traits.


 Was this one of those sarcastic moments?! haha


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, I crack myself up.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

UM YES lol


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

People tell me I'm funny, but it's just because I'm really harsh and condemning.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

People tell me that I'm funny, but I probably just have a child-like and cynical sense of humour.


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

On the internet yes but in person no but then again i dont much chance in person so its not a definitive no if that makes sense.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

at times... i only really say whats on my mind some of the time.... the rest i just kind of stay quiet... people say that i think backwards and thats what makes me funny when i do decide to speak up


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'm always making my friends/family laugh with my dirty minded humour, I can't help it.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

I am not funny.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

I can be funny at times around people I know well, and once in a blue moon even around strangers. But I was much funnier around everyone when I was younger. Life just isn't as much fun for me as it was when I was young, so I am less inclined to make jokes about it. Also, I am more sensitive to avoiding accidentally insulting someone now, since I managed to do that a few times when I was young and each such event continues to haunt me. I have plenty enough SA-generated ghosts following me around, and really would prefer not to create any more of them.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i can be.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

It depends - the majority of people my age think my sense of humour is weird, but lots of adults find me funny. And thus we return to my "I-wish-I-were-ten-years-older" thing. :sigh


----------



## Jonni (Jan 26, 2010)

I can never repeat a joke; I'm rubbish at telling jokes. But I make my best friends and my partner laugh all the time.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure what witty is =/ I geuss not. I have insiders humor and will be all poker face around 90% of the world population when the rest is laughing. And the same the other way around.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

I try and be funny haha, Most of my friends are its sort of rubbed of on me a little.. I do make people laugh and I guess it helps hide my anxiety quite well (which is killing me on the inside) but I think sometimes I go ott and end up annoying people.

Its when I'm trying to have a serious conversation where I struggle as my mind goes completely blank -_-


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I tend to have either a dry witt, or a blatantly 'puny' wit. Also good natured sarcasm. I find it's better to be a smartass than a dumbass. ;-D
Humor is good to defuse tense situations too.


----------

